# Free Venomous!!



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone know of any zoos/reptile houses that would take venomous snakes off my hands at zero cost and would collect?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Im sure a few keepers would. what you got? (i personaly not interested) I may know a few people who would take some/them


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Peter Kane (Jul 24, 2012)

trueviper said:


> Anyone know of any zoos/reptile houses that would take venomous snakes off my hands at zero cost and would collect?


Yes. Where are you and what have you got in mind? Please PM me.
Peter.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

This is purely a last resort and I am in no hurry to sell.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Mark, what's happening ? Are you giving up or just changing the species you keep? 
Can you text me your number please, I lost a few when changing phones 
Hope all's well mate
Al


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Love it...first post, after free snakes! I don't care if you are a DWA God! A hello is polite


----------



## Peter Kane (Jul 24, 2012)

Wolflore said:


> Love it...first post, after free snakes! I don't care if you are a DWA God! A hello is polite


What an attitude. It's comments like this that drive decent people away from forums. Where I come from, it's normal to lay low for a while until you introduce yourself. I have a mate who might have helped out by taking his animals, but I didn't realise only the inner circle could offer to help out and I wasn't allowed to post. Next time I'll ask Wolflore's permission. See you next Tuesday.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Peter Kane said:


> What an attitude. It's comments like this that drive decent people away from forums. Where I come from, it's normal to lay low for a while until you introduce yourself. I have a mate who might have helped out by taking his animals, but I didn't realise only the inner circle could offer to help out and I wasn't allowed to post. Next time I'll ask Wolflore's permission. See you next Tuesday.


Second post an insult. Lovin' it! :2thumb:


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Peter Kane said:


> What an attitude. It's comments like this that drive decent people away from forums. Where I come from, it's normal to lay low for a while until you introduce yourself. I have a mate who might have helped out by taking his animals, but I didn't realise only the inner circle could offer to help out and I wasn't allowed to post. Next time I'll ask Wolflore's permission. See you next Tuesday.


 
Thankyou for offering to help me out. If I get stuck I shall let you know,
regards,

Mark :welcome:


----------



## Peter Kane (Jul 24, 2012)

trueviper said:


> Thankyou for offering to help me out. If I get stuck I shall let you know,
> regards,
> 
> Mark :welcome:


No problem, Mark. If you do, let me know and I'll get in touch with my mate. He has a reptile reserve.
Peter.


----------

